# Is there such a thing as a ONS EA?



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

...


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Wolfman1968 said:


> he was taking her to his house to "meet his son", then suddenly stopped, said, "my wife might get angry", and left her in the middle of the street alone (according to my wife). She made her way back to the reunion which was at a bar.


Translation: They went back to his house so she could meet his penis, they screwed and then they went back to the reunion.



Wolfman1968 said:


> she says he kissed her. She denies being an active participant.


Translation: They had sex, and they were both willing participants.



Wolfman1968 said:


> he had been calling her all week despite her telling him to stop. I was pretty pissed about that event, but she started getting belligerent by the time we got home.


He was calling her all week because they had sex.



Wolfman1968 said:


> She then tells me that she is in love with 2 men


What more do you need than that to be convinced there's a lot more going on here than she says?



Wolfman1968 said:


> Furthermore, she then says derogatory things about my manhood (I have a condition known as Peyronie's Disease--


She's making fun of your bent ****. Nice. I got peyronies too and I get no complaints, in fact I consider it to be my personal G spot detector. 



Wolfman1968 said:


> I confronted the guy and told him exactly what kind of scum he was


He's not the problem here, she is. 



Wolfman1968 said:


> I am confident was nothing more than kissing, and it was just the reunion weekend.


Don't be so confident, you're only fooling yourself and setting yourself up for more deception and a bigger fall in the future.



Wolfman1968 said:


> I know that compared to some of the BS here whose spouses were having torrid sex with their AP, I may seem like a whiner.


You seem like you're in denial. You have every reason to complain, just not the reasons you accept.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Just kissing? Yeah, OK. (Really? "Sure I believe you, honey")

But kissing is a PA of a sort, so it was not an EA ONS but a sort of PA.

Why did your wife attack you? Blameshifting...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

:wtf:


> she let her sister essentially pimp her out to a boss that was attracted to her in order for the sister to get promoted,


:wtf: 

Her sister belongs in the very lowest section of hell. OMG.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

...


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

First off,when it comes to our wives screwing us over by cheating with another man there is no such thing as a whiner...I don't care how many or what happened, its painful all the same.

You are not over sensitive and until your wife sees and understands the pain that it caused you, you are in a lossing battle. So never make little of her infidelity and the past behaviors before you guys met, cuz they coinside with each other.

It appaers you have the resouce to get some help so start looking for a shrink that speciallizes in infidelity and start to address this issue or it will happen again.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Just kissing? Yeah, OK. (Really? "Sure I believe you, honey")
> 
> But kissing is a PA of a sort, so it was not an EA ONS but a sort of PA.
> 
> Why did your wife attack you? Blameshifting...





sharkeey said:


> Translation: They went back to his house so she could meet his penis, they screwed and then they went back to the reunion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not sure I agree with you. 
I compared notes with OMW. Obviously, many BSs have been trickled-truthed, but I think I'm right on this one.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

...


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Wolfman1968 said:


> And Sharkeey, the thing that I think hurt the worst was her comments about being in love with 2 men and also saying she "wanted a man that didn't have Peyronies".
> Although she disavowed the statements later and said they were just to hurt me, the doubt and insecurity linger on. She was very drunk when she said that...in vino veritas, perhaps?


More like 'in vino stupor' - people talk a lot of garbage when they're drunk. I would try to take those comments with a grain of salt.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Wolfman1968 said:


> No, both attacks were when I called the police and was waiting for them to show.
> 
> The first (when she kicked me in the chest to knock me over the coffee table), was when she had taken a bunch of pills in a suicide attempt. While waiting for the police/ambulance to show, she indicated she was going for the kitchen knives; I blocker her by putting my body in the way, and she kicked me in the chest (she was sitting on the sofa at the time so that she could raise her leg for the kick) to knock me out of the way.
> 
> The second time she was exhibiting some of her psych behavior (displaying some dissociative personality), and I secretly recorded her with the camera in my smartphone. She finally saw that, and hit me with the planter on my head so that she could grab the phone from me. (police were also on the way, again, as I had called them).


No, sorry, I meant attack as in verbally berating you, wittering on about your penile curvyness as if she only just noticed it, and so forth...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> More like 'in vino stupor' - people talk a lot of garbage when they're drunk. I would try to take those comments with a grain of salt.


Ah! You mean in vino stupidass, not veritas, yes?:smthumbup:


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Hate to be a stick in the mud, but why is it always "So...my wayward spouse slept with someone else. OH! And they have a psychiatric issue..."

I hate to be crass but do they go out and murder people or steal stuff or set fires? No. They go have sex with other people and the doctors and pharmaceutical companies say "We can fix that" while you, the betrayed spouse, sits there and says - Yeah, she was in a bit of a bad place.

Funny how just back in the 80's and 90's (I know other times too but I'm talking about my grown up beginnings) when people f'ked around on their spouses they said - Yep. I did that.

Welcome to the new millennium.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Wolfman1968 said:


> And Sharkeey, the thing that I think *hurt the worst was her comments about being in love with 2 men* and also saying she "wanted a man that didn't have Peyronies".
> Although she disavowed the statements later and said they were just to hurt me, the doubt and insecurity linger on. She was very drunk when she said that...in vino veritas, perhaps?


What makes you think you're not #3?

Verily, in vino veritas.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

in vino veritas is possibly the most damaging "known" truth ever.
I lied like a pro being drunk, I told complete make up lies just because I felt like it.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> Welcome to the new millennium.


90% of the USA suffers from a psychiatric disorder and needs to be medicated. Either that or they are sex addicts.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Acabado said:


> in vino veritas is possibly the most damaging "known" truth ever.
> I lied like a pro being drunk, I told complete make up lies just because I felt like it.


There are always exceptions that prove the rule.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

….


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> No, sorry, I meant attack as in verbally berating you, wittering on about your penile curvyness as if she only just noticed it, and so forth...


OK, sorry I misunderstood. 

Yes, I agree. Probably blame shifting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

...


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

Wolfman1968 said:


> No, both attacks were when I called the police and was waiting for them to show.
> 
> The first (when she kicked me in the chest to knock me over the coffee table), was when she had taken a bunch of pills in a suicide attempt. While waiting for the police/ambulance to show, she indicated she was going for the kitchen knives; I blocker her by putting my body in the way, and she kicked me in the chest (she was sitting on the sofa at the time so that she could raise her leg for the kick) to knock me out of the way.
> 
> The second time she was exhibiting some of her psych behavior (displaying some dissociative personality), and I secretly recorded her with the camera in my smartphone. She finally saw that, and hit me with the planter on my head so that she could grab the phone from me. (police were also on the way, again, as I had called them).


What you wrote right here to me proves she had atleast one affair. Why? The suicide attempt is a clear example. Why do I know? My wife tired to do the samething .


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

sirdano said:


> What you wrote right here to me proves she had atleast one affair. Why? The suicide attempt is a clear example. Why do I know? My wife tired to do the samething .


The suicide attempt was related to another aspect of her behavior, which is alcohol abuse. She would drink to excess, and become belligerent.

She had an agreement not to drink except within certain parameters--with me, up to a certain limit, etc. She broke that. I said we were over because I couldn't live this kind of life anymore, going from crisis to crisis. She did the suicide attempt (although it's possible it may have been more of a gesture, but I'm not sure, since we know someone else who she was close to commit suicide in the same way---pills).


----------

